# Carol



## RamonC

I have composed this piece to congratulate Christmas.

It is a song for voice and piano, with lyrics in Catalan. The voice is a MIDI contralto. She sings very well but does not articulate the words. (There is a version sung by myself; it's on the same YouTube channel).






I hope you like it and have a great Christmas festivities!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Well done, but not my taste.


----------



## RamonC

Thanks for listening and commenting.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Something very familiar with the piano part at the beginning. I like the interaction between the voice and piano. Only felt the piano part around 0:45 could be a bit more distinctive, and at 2:48 blend better with the voice


----------



## RamonC

I agree with your two observations. Regarding the domain of the voice in 2:48 it is because it is the key point of the verbal message and at this moment I wanted to give the voice all the prominence with an easy melody and with little interaction with the piano.

Thank you for listening and for the appreciation.


----------



## Lilijana

Really nice! I like the sense of development of the main motifs, and the 'unfolding' nature of the music. Perhaps you could do a bit more to vary the register that the most melodic and rhythmic activity is in which could heighten the climactic points and give the music an even greater sense of direction overall. I love your contrapuntal style; keep up the good work!


----------



## RamonC

Thank you for listening and for the appreciation. I consider your observations very accurate. It is true that the tessitura of the voice is very limited. I did so to adapt it to the characteristics of a possible singer who in the end was not. This undoubtedly determines the extreme points of the melody. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## RamonC

More about the Christmas carol:

I have made a new version of the video by also writing English subtitles in case you are interested in understanding the verbal message:






Thanks again !


----------



## adrien

I'm interested in the process you use to come up with a piece like this - does it start with an idea, and then exploration of what that idea means then put to music?


----------



## RamonC

adrien said:


> I'm interested in the process you use to come up with a piece like this - does it start with an idea, and then exploration of what that idea means then put to music?


Adrien, thanks for your interest in my music.

The whole process of creating this piece is based on the musical phrase that goes from 2:45 to 2:48, as indicated by the time of the video.









Both the music and the lyrics of this musical phrase correspond exactly to the beginning of a very traditional Christmas carol of Catalonia that has the title, precisely, the same phrase _El desembre congelat_ (December frozen). It is a well-known Christmas carol that has been sung for a long time that explains the environment of nature when the cold of December begins to disappear with the entry of spring.
The idea was from the elements of this phrase _El desembre congelat_ to make an *extension* of both music and text. A musical extension to obtain a music of a novel character using techniques inspired by atonalism and a verbal extension creating an optimistic message to overcome the serious problems that the planet has today that would imply that December could continue to be frozen.


----------

